# vegas hub locations



## Benzri (Sep 24, 2015)

im transfering to vegas, how many prime now hubs are there in vegas? which is the best one to work at?


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

I only do logistics, but pretty sure there is only one of each. You can get anywhere in Las Vegas in less than 45 minutes.


----------

